# Firemouth Male or Female?



## Electricyellow3 (Nov 11, 2017)

From what I've read, this is leaving closer to a male. I noticed his belly looked protruded a bit so maybe thought it was female. It is eating and acting normal so don't think it could be bloat. There is a tiny white thing hanging out just a bit so maybe egg tube? I don't have another firemouth so not sure what it would spawn with. Any suggestions?


----------



## Electricyellow3 (Nov 11, 2017)

You can sort of see it sticking out underneath. Am I overthinking?


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Electricyellow3 said:


> You can sort of see it sticking out underneath. Am I overthinking?


No, your not over thinking this, that is the fish's breeding tube. Now, from a picture, it can sometimes be difficult to tell for certain, whether that is the organ of a male or female.
The female's breeding tube is more in flux. It will vary more over the coarse of weeks to months. From nothing at all protruding to very large, thick and blunt, shortly before laying eggs.
The male's organ tends to change less. It is not unusual for a mature male to have a small pointed tube all the time that changes very little. Though it may get longer and larger shortly before fertilizing eggs, it is always very pointed at the tip.
I observe it over the coarse of weeks-months. That way i am certain on the sex of the fish.
If I'd have to guess right now, based on the picture, I would think female because the tube is wide/thick at the base but even with the fish right in front of me I never consider it certain until i observe it over some period of time (unless of coarse the fish are ready to breed; at that stage it is more then obvious).
Females can lay eggs with out a male present to fertilize them, though of coarse none of the eggs will hatch. Males can have a small pointed tube 365 days a year, regardless if there is a female in the tank.


----------



## Electricyellow3 (Nov 11, 2017)

Wow this was very informative! My electric blue acara also has had this protrusion for a few weeks now and I think she is female. It's shorter and wider. Although I have heard of firemouths breeding with pink convicts and even saw a hybrid at a local pet store. My pair of convicts have acted like they are going to spawn within the last month lol. I'll keep an eye on this, just worried me because the belly looks like it's gotten bigger and I thought maybe it had eggs inside. I'll know for certain within several weeks as I keep watching. I also thought this was male because of the blue coloring around the black circle. Thanks again for your help.


----------

